# No single HTML Handbook after upgrade to 9.2



## blackhaz (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello dear community,

I have just upgraded en-freebsd-doc and I don't have the single-HTML Handbook file version which should be located here: /usr/local/share/doc/freebsd/handbook/book.html. Am I doing something wrong or this needs fixing? 

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 10, 2013)

The default format is split HTML.  I recommend not installing the documentation ports unless you really want to build it yourself.  The online version is up to date and usually easier to get: single or split.


----------



## blackhaz (Nov 10, 2013)

This is understandable. Having the handbook on the local drive sometimes is useful in various situations. I get the browser reporting a broken link when I try to switch from split to single. I installed from package.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 10, 2013)

There is an error. The split HTML is ../index.html while the single HTML is ../book.html.

The 1-month-old local copy I have (revision 42953) still has the links to those pages right.

Note that the file still exists even though the links are wrong.

Apparently in the current version, *book.html* was removed from the link, so the browser redirects to the default page in the directory (namely index.html).


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 10, 2013)

Could be a new bug.  I can't look at it in more detail now, but if you can point out the difference, please enter a PR.


----------

